# How do I gey rid of the 'Bad Image' popups



## roosda (Jun 29, 2007)

I need help to get rid of the pop up which appears when I start up. It says tech stuff ending with Bad Image. install diskette etc...
I have pasted in my Hijack log if this helps

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:47:00 a.m., on 1/07/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\SchSvr\SchSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinRemote.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb12.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HPPAVI~1\Pavilion\XPHWWBS4\plugin\bin\PCHButton.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
c:\progra~1\intern~1\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Zabaware\HalReader\HalReader.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgalry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nz.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Home Theater SchSvr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\SchSvr\SchSvr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINCINEMAMGR] "C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinRemote.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded /nodetect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] "C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb12.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cast idle scr meta] C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Noun Eggs Cast Idle\Dumb dash.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PC Pitstop Optimize Scheduler] C:\Program Files\PCPitstop\Optimize\PCPOptimize.exe -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCPitstop Optimize Registration Reminder] C:\Program Files\PCPitstop\Optimize\Reminder.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCPitstop Registration Reminder] C:\Program Files\PCPitstop\Exterminate\Reminder.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BackupNotify] c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\backupnotify.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Acme.PCHButton] C:\PROGRA~1\HPPAVI~1\Pavilion\XPHWWBS4\plugin\bin\PCHButton.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitTorrent] "C:\Program Files\BitTorrent\bittorrent.exe" --force_start_minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SettingsName] C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\APPLIC~1\FILMAM~1\modeopen.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mercora] "C:\Program Files\Mercora\MercoraClient.exe" -min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe AcRdB7_0_9
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: Speedy P2P Movie Finder.lnk = C:\Program Files\Speedy P2P Movie Finder\Speedy P2P Movie Finder.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Ultra Hal Text-to-Speech Reader Startup.lnk = ?
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.xtra.co.nz
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://ny.contentmatch.net (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (StagingUI Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binFrameWork/v10/StagingUI.cab55579.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {3BB54395-5982-4788-8AF4-B5388FFDD0D8} (MSN Games  Buddy Invite) - http://zone.msn.com/BinFrameWork/v10/ZBuddy.cab55579.cab
O16 - DPF: {42F2C9BA-614F-47C0-B3E3-ECFD34EED658} (Installer Class) - http://www.ysbweb.com/ist/softwares/v4.0/ysb_regular.cab
O16 - DPF: {5736C456-EA94-4AAC-BB08-917ABDD035B3} (ZonePAChat Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/ZPAChat.cab53083.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9BDF4724-10AA-43D5-BD15-AEA0D2287303} (ZPA_TexasHoldem Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/zpa_txhe.cab55579.cab
O16 - DPF: {AF2E62B6-F9E1-4D4F-A10A-9DC8E6DCBCC0} (VideoEgg ActiveX Loader) - http://update.videoegg.com/Install/Windows/Initial/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA2AA6CF-5C7A-4B71-BC3B-C771BB369937} (MSN Games  Game Communicator) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/StProxy.cab55579.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{91CCDB1D-0FD9-46A6-9124-579E976B2039}: NameServer = 202.27.158.40,202.27.156.72
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: GoogleDesktopManager - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage Back-End Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SsBeSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage SCSI Service (SSScsiSV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe


----------



## roosda (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi guys,
This has been posted by others in need of your expertise but I need someone to talk me through the process to get rid of the pop up similar to the message below

The application or DLL C:\WINDOWS\system32\xlibgfl254.dll is not a valid Windows image. Please check this against your installation diskette."

Can some one help me please


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You have to be more specific on the error message

================
Please Download NoLop to your desktop from

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/index...be028538366e8b644d0e9fd&action=tpmod;dl=get16

First close any other programs you have running as this will require a reboot
·	Double click NoLop.exe to run it
·	Now click the button labelled "Search and Destroy"
<<your computer will now be scanned for infected files>>
·	When scanning is finished you will be prompted to reboot only if infected, Click OK
·	Now click the "REBOOT" Button.
·	A Message should popup from NoLop. If not, double click the program again and it will finish Please Post the contents of C:\NoLop.log along with a fresh HijackThis log
·	
--If you receive an error, "mscomctl.ocx or one of its dependencies are not correctly registered," please download http://www.boletrice.com/downloads/mscomctl.ocx to your system32 folder then rerun the program. -
==============

Download Superantispyware (SAS) free home version

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
·	It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
·	Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
·	Click the Scanning Control tab.
·	Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o	Close browsers before scanning
o	Scan for tracking cookies
o	Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o	Please leave the others unchecked.
o	Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
·	On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
·	On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
·	On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
·	Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
·	After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
·	Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
·	It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
·	To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o	After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o	Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o	Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o	It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o	Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
·	Click close and close again to exit the program.
·	Please paste that information here for me *with a new HijackThis log*.

This will take some time!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I merged your threads, please only post one thread for an issue.


----------

